# Do i need a heater?



## Convictlady (Jul 31, 2011)

My tanks stayes at 74 degrees with a coralife 10,000k light for freshwater aquaruims. my tanks a 46 gallon corner hex and it stays regular temp at 74 is it neccicery for me to get a heater? i have 2 black convicts an angel and a sailfin pleco?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If the temperature remains relatively constant, (summer/winter) then I wouldn't bother getting one. 
Just my opinion though...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I think of buying and maintaining the minimum equipment to get the job done. If you find your tank stays stabil and works without a heater, you are far better off without one. How long has the tank been up and running? Don't be fooled by thinking it works just because it is summer. I would watch and maybe have a small heater on hand or at least know where to get one, if it is needed. Winter and the furnace fails, you may want one. I currently have heaters but they are all unplugged. At this time of year, I sure don't want a funky heater coming on! If you have no heater, it can't cook your fish!


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Convictlady said:


> My tanks stayes at 74 degrees with a coralife 10,000k light for freshwater aquaruims. my tanks a 46 gallon corner hex and it stays regular temp at 74 is it neccicery for me to get a heater? i have 2 black convicts an angel and a sailfin pleco?


If the room remains at a stable temp, I wouldn't put one in. But DO buy one just in case you find there are fluctuations. It's always nice to have something around when you really need it. :wink:


----------

